# advice on purchasing CPO 2001 740iL?



## skydeck (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Folks,

I am considering purchasing a 2001 740iL and wanted to get advice on what I should be thinking about. The car is black with sport package and ~46k miles, asking for $36k, CPO to 6yrs / 100k miles.

I loved the test drive (who wouldn't?) but have some concerns about ongoing maintenance. I have heard that 7 series cars tend to have some significant electrical problems later in life, causing some costly maintenance. Is this true?

What other concerns should I have?

Also, is $36k for a 46k miles generally good condition 2001 740iL sound good?

Thanks in advance for all your help...


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I don't have information on pricing, but take a look at www.e38.org for some great DIY info, as well as a couple 'common problems' lists.

More common than electrical, I think are the radiator, A/C gurgle, sunroof noise, window regulator, and pixel display. Pixels have been done with some assistance from BMWNA here in the US. (See JCFox's posts on e38.org, different from the DIY repair post.)

Hopefully there are some things you will find helpful on that board.

I have been very happy with my CPO E38.


----------

